

Cookie law renders 95% of EU websites illegal [video] - oliveremberton
http://youtu.be/9hLmX9FX2KA

======
oliveremberton
I'm the creator of the video. Just to clarify a few things:

1\. I'm not against better privacy. Just a poorly written law.

2\. The law doesn't just cover cookies - it also applies to HTML5 Local
Storage, Flash objects etc. "Cookie Law" is a popular abbreviation.

3\. It may not be realistic to challenge the law, but I believe we should try.

For those doubting the veracity of these claims, here are some references:

KPMG: 95% of UK websites not compliant with law
[http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-
business/3350059/95-p...](http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-
business/3350059/95-percent-of-uk-organisations-do-not-comply-with-eu-cookie-
law/)

TechCrunch: Stupid EU cookie law will kill our startups stone dead
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/stupid-eu-cookie-law-
will-h...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/stupid-eu-cookie-law-will-hand-
the-advantage-to-the-us-kill-our-startups-stone-dead/)

Wired: The EU's legal war on cookies is barking mad
[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-05/11/cookies-
regul...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-05/11/cookies-
regulations?page=all)

BBC News <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13541250>

The Guardian [http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/apr/13/new-law-
coo...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/apr/13/new-law-cookies-
affect-internet-browsing)

Plus of course the site mentioned by the video (my site):
<http://nocookielaw.com/>

